# Stock live wallpapers



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

anyone have the stock live wallpapers in a flashable zip??? I seem to have lost some. I had a live wallpaper that was a tree with sun rays and when it was night time had lightning bugs flying around...i dont seem to have that anymore...im on CleanRom7


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

That sounds like the Asus live wallpaper

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have it some where I'll see if I can find it

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

